# NY Sportsmen Need to Get Busy on Zoar Valley



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you think the tree huggers will be getting their out of state wacko brothers and sisters to help stuff the ballot? In other words is out of state help warranted from the hunting community?


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Free Range said:


> Do you think the tree huggers will be getting their out of state wacko brothers and sisters to help stuff the ballot? In other words is out of state help warranted from the hunting community?


Yes, this is the concern. We are also expecting some of these anti nut jobs to use school kids, too. You know, they bring the form in, tell the kids, we need to help the animals or some rot, have all the kiddies write "please don't cut down Mr Owl's Tree" or such other tripe, and send them in. It is happening already, as one of the guys that's close to this issue already heard this one from a friend and parent of a kid going to one of the schools down in that neck of the woods.

Pretty disgusting. But, since the way this thing (comments on stupid form) is being run allows for ballot box stuffing, instead of crying and whining, fight fire with fire.

Just, if you sign the form and are out of State, well, don't sign the form. They're not keeping envelopes or checking for post-marks. Heck, I may even collect them and deliver them by hand myself.... Let me chew on this for a day. Perhaps I'll request the comments be mailed to my office, and then I can hand deliver them to the DEC.... I'll decide that one tomorrow....


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*Form Letter for Zoar Valley Management Plan*

Alright, I only have the letter the ECSFC crafted, as a comment to support the Zoar Valley MUA Management Plan. It is attached as a word document.

I am still waiting for the pdf of the comment form from the DEC, but I am not holding out hope to receive this before the end of the public comment period on 8/22/06.

You may also submit comments via email. I shall post the email address as soon as I recall it from my other 'puter...


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*Email Address for Zoar Valley Comments*

For those of you who would prefer to send any comments supporting the DEC proposed Zoar Valley Unit Management Plan, the address to send them to is as follows:

[email protected]

If you wish to read the Management Plan proposal, you may do so at the following URL:

http://www.dec.state.ny.us/website/dlf/publands/ump/reg9/zoar.html

Again, this is the only area of its kind in Erie County, NY, and is a treasure worth perpetuating. The management plan is comprehensive, covering multiple species of wildlife and flora alike. As of right now, the anti's have the lead in comments. Please help us out and maintain sanity for this multiple use area.

Thanks Again in advance for all your help...

Rich


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Just a quick update for everyone on the Zoar Valley battle....

The Erie County Federation always takes a booth in the Conservation Building at the Erie County Fair, which is running through this coming Sunday. One of the efforts at the booth this year is to get people to submit a comment by reading and signing our letter. We are collecting signed letters at the booth and will be hand-delivering the comments to the DEC on Monday, 8/21. The Public Comment period for the Zoar Valley Management Plan ends on Tuesday, August 22, 2006.

WE ARE BEING HERAD AND SUPPORTED!!

I stopped by the Federation Booth last night. We had set a goal to accumulate roughly 500 comments. A pretty modest goal. With three days remaining for the Fair (Today, Sat and Sun), the concerned citizens of Erie County and those visiting from other neighboring counties have shown an overwhelming response and support of the DEC management plan. We expect now to collect well in excess of 2,000 comments supporting the management plan!!! These are all signed, including printed name and address...

Please, if you have yet to do so, please support this management plan. An overwhelming show of support will help protect wildlife and habitat in the Zoar Valley MUA for years to come.

Again, thank you all for your support and concern. Our unity is our strength, and we are coming together. Let's keep this momentum going, please!!!


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

Comment sent


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks FR!


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

*Anti's*

Email sent, Good luck NY! Hey guys there's another battle going on w/ the anti's in Michigan over dove hunting. The supporters had been selling raffle tickets for some nice donated prizes and the AR's not only stopped that but want them to return the donations or send 15000-25000 post cards or some such crap. The pro side has stopped HSUS from making $ off of U.S postage stamp sales, ect. ect. While I'm prolly never gonna dove hunt in Mi. we need to try to help some if we can. These AR's will be where you are sooner or later. The form for donations is below and one of ya'll better on a puter than me can get the whole shebang off of Mich Hunting Forums. Regards!!
http://www.cwcmi.org/images/cwcmi.pdf


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

awshucks said:


> Email sent, Good luck NY! Hey guys there's another battle going on w/ the anti's in Michigan over dove hunting. The supporters had been selling raffle tickets for some nice donated prizes and the AR's not only stopped that but want them to return the donations or send 15000-25000 post cards or some such crap. The pro side has stopped HSUS from making $ off of U.S postage stamp sales, ect. ect. While I'm prolly never gonna dove hunt in Mi. we need to try to help some if we can. These AR's will be where you are sooner or later. The form for donations is below and one of ya'll better on a puter than me can get the whole shebang off of Mich Hunting Forums. Regards!!
> http://www.cwcmi.org/images/cwcmi.pdf


Outstanding.... I'll get as many folks in NY to support the Dove hunt as I possibly can!!

Thanks Much


----------

